# got a male



## AusToker (Nov 3, 2006)

hello eveyone. ive got a male plant thats about 1 foot and a couple inches or mebe more, but anyway i dono what to do with it. if i chopped it down now would i be able to make hash with it or somthing? its in veg stage. 

any help would be nice

AUSTOKER


----------



## thesingingdetective (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey dude if i were you i'd throw the f****r out.   Male plants don't have half the thc that females do.


----------



## KADE (Nov 4, 2006)

They are ok to save to make oil with when the rest of ur plants are done... I wouldn't throw it out if you plan on making hash or oil after.... the more plant matter the better.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 4, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> They are ok to save to make oil with when the rest of ur plants are done... I wouldn't throw it out if you plan on making hash or oil after.... the more plant matter the better.


 
That's what I was thinking, freeze it for later.


----------



## thesingingdetective (Nov 4, 2006)

You would be better off dregging your bong then making hash out of a male plant...


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 4, 2006)

I am sure SingSingDetective is right, but I will be reluctant to throw anything away - I would rather just process everything.  Never went wrong being too careful.  Wouldn't he be fine in the freezer?  I was also thinking maybe the original poster hasn't got alot of plants.  No disrespect intended for any replies, just thinking out loud.


----------

